# Brazos River at Hempstead @ 55 ft



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Brazos watershed is getting hammered again today. River is 5' over Flood Stage at 3pm today. Good luck to all you folks down below there. A ton of water coming your way.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I live and work in Richmond and several of my staff were talking about it today. I drove over the 90 bridge today and it looked ugly, but the next crest hasn't hit yet.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

OMG! Per USGS, the Brazos at Hempstead rose 25 feet in 24 hours.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

My grandparents had a place in Waller. Waller is about 9 miles from Hempstead. I don't know the year (prolly in the 30's or 40's), but my grandad said that once the Brazos flooded *half way *to Waller....everyone in town went out to see it.

Later
R3F


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Might get interesting before it's all said and done:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08114000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Crossed Brazos on Hwy 105 today about 2:00 and it was within 2' or so of the top of the bank. We got 20-22" rain in Brenham after lunch time yesterday. Lake Somerville is within 8" of topping emergency spillway at this time, still rising with gate releasing 2423 cfs, I'm guessing just a few more hours till it tops. It was 1 1/2 ' away just 4 hours ago. Noah swing by please! -Mike


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Son in Hockley called earlier said he's had 22" since last night.
Not a cloud in the sky here in Utopia and the rivers are running.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Cypress Creek at Grant Road up 9' since noon.

Oh I'm tired of this. Momma wants to lay out tomorrow...

John


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Somerville COE just closed gates, only 6" before it tops emergency spillway


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Record breaking levels for Brazos at Richmond predicted starting Sunday night. sad3sm


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/somerville/


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been running around all day moving stuff to higher ground, etc; if the NWS and my surveyor are both correct, I'll have about 2-3" of water at the house in the morning; still a long way from getting into the house, but a little in the shop is possible. (I've got more than that here now from the rain that just quit)... At that point, the Brazos is going to be something on the order of a mile to a mile and a half wide.. I'm going to be stranded here as well, as every road away from here will be impassable probably from sunup on.


Reminds me. I need to go get some beer. Whiskey supply is fine, but we have to keep our options open.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

drier than a popcorn fart here in RP, not counting the humidity
gotta be 25-30 mph sustained wind though. broke 2 umbrellas today.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> I've been running around all day moving stuff to higher ground, etc; if the NWS and my surveyor are both correct, I'll have about 2-3" of water at the house in the morning; still a long way from getting into the house, but a little in the shop is possible. (I've got more than that here now from the rain that just quit)... At that point, the Brazos is going to be something on the order of a mile to a mile and a half wide.. I'm going to be stranded here as well, as every road away from here will be impassable probably from sunup on.
> 
> Reminds me. I need to go get some beer. Whiskey supply is fine, but we have to keep our options open.


Good luck bro. You made need one of those fancy lifted trucks.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, it went over the road at 1:24. No getting out now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Approximately where along the Brazos are you?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Man this is gonna get bad!

Brazos levels at Rosharon hit 52' back in 1992/1994.

Seems like half the county was under water back then.

Forecast has it reaching 54' by Monday!!

Folks in Bar X...hope y'all are OK.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Approximately where along the Brazos are you?


Pretty close to the FM 1458 bridge in San Felipe..

Getting pretty bad now: going to be a bit higher than I anticipated once it became clear what my surveyor considered 129 feet above sea level and what the USGS considers that... Ain't quite the same, in the wrong way. been moving some stuff in my shop as best I can, just came in to check the gauges on the computer. House will hopefully be okay, although I've got some neighbors already flooding..


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The Brazos supposedly crested at Hempstead yesterday, but won't until Tuesday at Richmond. You are roughly half way, so maybe tomorrow evening? It is rising fast at San Felipe. sad3sm I wish everyone well. Other than fire, I know of nothing that compares to flood.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

It's actually supposed to be this evening: I'm a lot closer in river miles to hempstead than to Richmond: it generally takes 12-18 hours for the crest to get down here depending on just how fast it's running. I would think this would be on the higher end of that because of how much water Mill Creek is putting into it as well.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Are you on Buller's side or the Park side of the river DW?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Local paper (Brazosport Facts) is saying to expect worst flooding in 60 years.

I remember flying around during the 1994 flood....that was a lot of water!!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Although I always wanted a long life I did not expect to survive three 500 year floods.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> Man this is gonna get bad!
> 
> Brazos levels at Rosharon hit 52' back in 1992/1994.
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm fixin to see just how low BarX really is. Glad I have another house.....on stilts....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> Looks like I'm fixin to see just how low BarX really is. Glad I have another house.....on stilts....


You better get enough gas to boat between the two places.  Good luck brother!


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like she is trying to level out for right now at I-10 and the river at 119.43'.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

We sold at The Bar X a year ago but to a friend and very concerned. Our place was 32' above sea level but uncertain about Brazos level. Hope Dexter and BretE are safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just received text from Dexter on other side of lake from BretE and they are OK now but will start worrying tomorrow. :headknock


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Hope you guys don't get any water in your homes.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

98aggie77566 said:


> Local paper (Brazosport Facts) is saying to expect worst flooding in 60 years.
> 
> I remember flying around during the 1994 flood....that was a lot of water!!





98aggie77566 said:


> Man this is gonna get bad!
> 
> Brazos levels at Rosharon hit 52' back in 1992/1994.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Latest forecast...historic crests near bottom. This rise is expected to beat those of early 90's

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=HGX&gage=ROST2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheapsk8 (Jul 17, 2007)

You need to charge your phone


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I gotta drive from Alvin to Brazoria today is it possible?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes...

Beautiful day out here today, problems won't be for a couple more days.....


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

BretE said:


> Yes...
> 
> Beautiful day out here today, problems won't be for a couple more days.....


I know that area well!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Are you on Buller's side or the Park side of the river DW?


Buller's side.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

NWS says the crest is within the next few hours here: it really hasn't gone up any to speak of since about 10:30 this morning or so. I did get just a hair of water in my shop, basically just enough to show what is and isn't level.. Hopefully it doesn't get any higher, right now it's about to the point where a wake from my Gator will throw a wave in there VERY easily. House is still okay, just gotta keep the dogs up on the porch..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hope you don't get anymore. I guess that little Beaver Creek subdivision is all wet. I bet Valley Lodge is sweating it to south too. What a mess.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

DW, I hope you pull through this like I did 4/18. Just one more inch would have been in my house, and the crest stayed like that for 3 hours. I was sweating bullets, worst I have seen here in my 28+ years in this house.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks like we may be slowly getting out of the woods: don't want to firmly pronounce "cresting" yet, at the risk of jinxing myself, but the water around my shop has gone down about an inch, what little water got in there has drained back out, and the water across my road and through the culvert at the gate did a 180 and is flowing back toward the river at a pretty good clip.. so far so good...


----------



## cheapsk8 (Jul 17, 2007)

Good news


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

Bret, did you see the street elevation map for Bar X? You're sitting In the 24.5 range and I'm screwed at 23 and change. You're on the high side at least. This one will be interesting. You got floats on the new JD?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

3GENTS_Fishing said:


> Bret, did you see the street elevation map for Bar X? You're sitting In the 24.5 range and I'm screwed at 23 and change. You're on the high side at least. This one will be interesting. You got floats on the new JD?


Lol.....I'm headin for the bayou at some point in the near future. Wife ihas been showing me the BarX website. Pics on there aren't to encouraging.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> Lol.....I'm headin for the bayou at some point in the near future. Wife ihas been showing me the BarX website. Pics on there aren't to encouraging.....


Good luck buddy!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Good luck buddy!


Thanks, I'm not too concerned. We'll stay at the bayou if we need to. We lived there for 5-6 months last year. Hell, it wouldn't bother me if we got stranded. I need some time off....


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Saw my Hay Man in the grocery store and he had been in San Felipe running his Airboat recusing people. Said highest seen there in 60 years. Poor deer trapped and drowned behind high game fence. Sad for poor wildlife.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Is there any concern of flooding around the 359 area south of Flusher? Closer to Sport Marine?


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Spent the day Saturday at my Buddys place on the Brazoz west of Hempstead. 
Launched a gator boat and ended up watching airboats drag stranded cattle out to Austin branch road. Sad part was we saw a lot of cows lost to the water.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm on CR 25, just north of Hwy 35. Expect water Monday evening. Houses are on pilings for a reason. We will end up with 4 to 5' of water on slab. 3rd River flood for us in 1 year. Before that, it had been 17 years since last flood. Levee systems north of us Ft. Bend County neighborhood development sure doesn't help. These floods sure keep pressure washing crews in tall cotton.

Good luck to everyone who will be impacted by this event...


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

FishRisk said:


> I'm on CR 25, just north of Hwy 35. Expect water Monday evening. Houses are on pilings for a reason. We will end up with 4 to 5' of water on slab. 3rd River flood for us in 1 year. Before that, it had been 17 years since last flood. Levee systems north of us Ft. Bend County neighborhood development sure doesn't help. These floods sure keep pressure washing crews in tall cotton.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who will be impacted by this event...


I've wondered about that levee system. Water always gets to a certain height and stops. I've assumed that means the water breached the bank on the south side.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, reached a new milestone today; went out to the kennels (high and dry), messed with the cows a bit, then drove the gator a mile or two up and down the road to see how the water was doing; all wearing tennis shoes. First time I wore anything but rubber boots since Friday... Amazing how good those things feel on your feet after all that.. Sidewalks from the house "emerged" last night...


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Is there any concern of flooding around the 359 area south of Flusher? Closer to Sport Marine?


I live in River Forest and we have a canal at the back of our property, we are high but the it's in the neighbors barn and about 60 yards from there house.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

FishRisk said:


> I'm on CR 25, just north of Hwy 35. Expect water Monday evening. Houses are on pilings for a reason. We will end up with 4 to 5' of water on slab. 3rd River flood for us in 1 year. Before that, it had been 17 years since last flood. Levee systems north of us Ft. Bend County neighborhood development sure doesn't help. These floods sure keep pressure washing crews in tall cotton.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who will be impacted by this event...


Are you atMallard lake club or Brazos river club pics please have a place at Mallard but unable to get there thanks

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

emed said:


> I live in River Forest and we have a canal at the back of our property, we are high but the it's in the neighbors barn and about 60 yards from there house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


We are just south of sport marine we have a "creek" next to us that drains to the river. Our house is at 89ft above sea level. Its a good 10 feet to come up before its to the house. It has come up 5 inches since 11am this morning from my make shift guage pole.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

fishinfool said:


> We are just south of sport marine we have a "creek" next to us that drains to the river. Our house is at 89ft above sea level. Its a good 10 feet to come up before its to the house. It has come up 5 inches since 11am this morning from my make shift guage pole.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I've got a friend in Valley Lodge that has about 3-4' estimated, he hasn't seen it since Saturday.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

fishinfool said:


> We are just south of sport marine we have a "creek" next to us that drains to the river. Our house is at 89ft above sea level. Its a good 10 feet to come up before its to the house. It has come up 5 inches since 11am this morning from my make shift guage pole.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I made an offer on a place right behind Sport Marine last year just before that river rise. It bordered the pecan tree orchard place. He was more proud of it than I was though...LOL. I don't think that area has ever flooded.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I'm no longer stranded: somebody finally got through, I wasn't going to roll the dice with my truck until I saw somebody else make it. We hopped across the river and got my wife the Cherry Limeade she'd been talking about for days. I've got a lot of fence work ahead of me, trees and such piled all in the fences along the road. The cows are just going to have to sit it out on the high pasture for a few more days than they thought..


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

^^ Great news DW, watch for copperheads...


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

oceanone said:


> Are you atMallard lake club or Brazos river club pics please have a place at Mallard but unable to get there thanks
> 
> Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


I'm at the Brazos River Club. I have some full-timers down there that will keep me posted. I expect water to be there by morning. This is going to smoke the '57 flood as far as depth is concerned. Are you on the north or south end of Mallard? Marty keeping y'all posted?


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

FishRisk said:


> I'm at the Brazos River Club. I have some full-timers down there that will keep me posted. I expect water to be there by morning. This is going to smoke the '57 flood as far as depth is concerned. Are you on the north or south end of Mallard? Marty keeping y'all posted?


Lot 32 south end first boat house inside the last T head before y'all s club thanks for the update

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

I believe my grandfather began building in 1955 down there and was president of the club forever I've cleaned up alot of floods down there but everthing is looking bad on this one like I've never seen even with the work they did back on the Black Ranch seemed to help a little the last few years

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

oceanone said:


> Lot 32 south end first boat house inside the last T head before y'all s club thanks for the update
> 
> Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


I'm guessing this will be in there for about 12 days, long after everyone has forgotten about it. If I hear anything of interest, I'll shoot you a note.


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

FishRisk said:


> I'm guessing this will be in there for about 12 days, long after everyone has forgotten about it. If I hear anything of interest, I'll shoot you a note.


Thanks







this was the last one a couple months back

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been corrected to understand building began in 1958 and not 55

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

oceanone said:


> I've been corrected to understand building began in 1958 and not 55
> 
> Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


There was a lot of stuff that got built based on that '57 flood: the barn that's on my property and is the high spot was based on the high spot then, the neighbor built his house based on that, etc.: that fortunately held up in both cases, but it was pretty dicey as to whether those elevations was going to be sufficient. For that matter, part of why I built my house where I did was based on my dad's recollections: my experiences with this flood really fits more under the category of "pain in the butt" than it does "flood damage"..

One thing about it, we really need to keep an eye on this: we may not be done. There is a whole lot of rain that could fall, and a lot of water than needs to be released from the lakes.. We're not out of the woods yet, hopefully the BRA and the Corps does as good of a job as they did last year of moving as much water as possible down the river without exceeding the accepted flood stage.. it was pushing flood stage for the better part of two weeks last time without going over. They did a really good job of throttling the flood gates to clear that water in as painless a manner as possible. Hopefully they can do it again.


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

These floods from the Brazos are what made our area so fertile for farming

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Water is swelling up McCrary ditches and running down Richmond Foster. 

Not looking good. I spoke with some who lives on McCrary close to the river he has water on his property...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

How accurate are they at predicting the crest of the river? I've never paid attention until now. Been following it for a couple of days and it's not coming up as fast as predicted.....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

oceanone said:


> These floods from the Brazos are what made our area so fertile for farming
> 
> Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


 Yeah, but on the flip side of that, we have a whole bunch of noxious weeds that I'm fighting on a continuous basis that we didn't even know existed until the '94 flood. To say nothing of the 100 acres or so that we've sent to Freeport to fill in the beaches...

It's old family land and I wouldn't trade it to save my life, but I really wish my grandad had avoided that river... He probably would have agreed with me by the time he died, but what can you do?


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

They are pretty accurrate think of it like an ocean wave or tsunami coming down a river it's pretty simple to follow 

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

emed said:


> I live in River Forest and we have a canal at the back of our property, we are high but the it's in the neighbors barn and about 60 yards from there house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thanks, all the gullys and ditches are swelling up. We still have 14 hours to a crest.


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Yeah, but on the flip side of that, we have a whole bunch of noxious weeds that I'm fighting on a continuous basis that we didn't even know existed until the '94 flood. To say nothing of the 100 acres or so that we've sent to Freeport to fill in the beaches...
> 
> It's old family land and I wouldn't trade it to save my life, but I really wish my grandad had avoided that river... He probably would have agreed with me by the time he died, but what can you do?


I love that area in general been raised there since I was born in 1973 and those floods in the early 90's pages for my first truck I was a pressure washing fool

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

BretE said:


> How accurate are they at predicting the crest of the river? I've never paid attention until now. Been following it for a couple of days and it's not coming up as fast as predicted.....


 It's really become pretty accurate, in this case they walked it back and forth a little bit, but it was never out of any reasonable margin of error. I think their highest "prediction" was 129.5, it maxed at 128.8. I have noticed they almost always err on the side of caution, but it's always in the ballpark.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> It's really become pretty accurate, in this case they walked it back and forth a little bit, but it was never out of any reasonable margin of error. I think their highest "prediction" was 129.5, it maxed at 128.8. I have noticed they almost always err on the side of caution, but it's always in the ballpark.


I'm hoping they err on the high side. One foot could make a helluva difference for me!......


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

BretE said:


> I'm hoping they err on the high side. One foot could make a helluva difference for me!......


 That's almost a given in my experience, I'd do the same if I was them... It about always "walks down" as the crest approaches, and quite often walks back as far as timeframe: they just don't want to get caught with a high or early crest..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's almost a given in my experience, I'd do the same if I was them... It about always "walks down" as the crest approaches, and quite often walks back as far as timeframe: they just don't want to get caught with a high or early crest..


Makes sense, thx....never had to sweat this before......


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

BretE said:


> Makes sense, thx....never had to sweat this before......


No reason to sweat it bro it's mother nature's deal now the sweat comes during the clean up but if y oh love the area as I do it's all worth it. When I was around 20 in 1994 I think I spent a week upstairs of a flooded lake house with my grandparents learned more life lessons that week than my whole life

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

My experience is similar to that noted above....usually pretty dang close and typically a bit conservative (but not by more than a foot).

At this point...pray for no more rain upstream! The water doesn't have anywhere left to go at this point.

Brenham is forecasted to get 3"+ Wednesday through Saturday 
Fort Worth another 2-3" thorough Saturday.

The river down south by us will stay way up for weeks....we need a dry spell something fierce!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> There was a lot of stuff that got built based on that '57 flood: the barn that's on my property and is the high spot was based on the high spot then, the neighbor built his house based on that, etc.: that fortunately held up in both cases, but it was pretty dicey as to whether those elevations was going to be sufficient. For that matter, part of why I built my house where I did was based on my dad's recollections: my experiences with this flood really fits more under the category of "pain in the butt" than it does "flood damage"..


I plan to use this event to gauge how high I need to build up our foundation in Bar X, regardless of the recommendations.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

oceanone said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The charts/graphs are showing the April rise peaked on 4/24 at 51.05 feet in Rosharon.

Forecast is calling for the new rise to peak at 53.4.

I'm hoping they are wrong...an extra 2+ feet would be rough on a lot of folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

current levels


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Their calculations assume no additional rain.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> Their calculations assume no additional rain.


That's what scares me.

Family members near the Brazos and FM 2004 had about 18" of water in their yard in 1991/1992.

Houses are built up, though barns/workshops are on the ground.

Latest levels will put water very near house levels....more rain would likely exceed the limit. Cows are already moved to higher ground. Wildlife is headed that way on their own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, who knows exactly what kind of "major rain event" would actually be enough to make this repeat next week: you've got to realize that, at least here at San Felipe, it peaked at 128.8 ft: it's now at 126.12: that 2.68' it has dropped accounted for 20% of the water that was flowing at the crest: (either 22% or 18%, depending on how you figure the percentage on that): the water that is in the river now was the result of an absolutely spectacular amount of rainfall on saturated ground, including 15-20 inches over a widespread area; we've still got the saturated ground, for sure, but just what amount of rain would it take to go for round 2? That 20% in itself is over DOUBLE the river's average streamflow throughout the entirety of 2015, including the extended time at flood stage last year..

It really takes a heck of a lot of water to make that river even burp..


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Just read on City of Simonton website at Noon today they say River has crested but 2-3 days before it starts to fall.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

New crest forecast....down from 53.4 to 52.1....gonna make a difference to a lot of people, if they're right.....


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Rancher North of us made contact this afternoon to say the river had busted the banks, so expect flood waters by early morning.

3rd River flood in a year.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its raining here!Their saying three more days starting now.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bret - how's the house at BarX?

Hearing Hwy 35 is closed between West Columbia and Angleton...and recommending some parts of BarX to evacuate.

Hope you are doing OK.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm in the hope and wait mode now. Wife went out early this morning and took some pics before she had to head to City Hall to their EOC. Looks like it's gonna depend on just how long it takes to get below flood stage. Lot of water piled up waiting to get loose. I'll take water in my barn at this point if it'll just spare my house!.....

My ditch at about 7:00 this morning....










My entrance to BarX....sure it's gone up considerably since this morning....


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Been thinking of you, if your okay now
Y'all should be alright, finally quit raining 
In sl
Good news


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Been thinking of you, if your okay now
> Y'all should be alright, finally quit raining
> In sl
> Good news


I hope, there's a whole lot more water heading our way I'm worried about.....


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

35 westbound is officially closed at FM521 as of an hour ago.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

bearintex said:


> 35 westbound is officially closed at FM521 as of an hour ago.


Nobody getting in or out now. Prayers for all my friends who are riding it out out there.......


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

They did just lower the forecast for our "second crest" for Tuesday morning by about two feet. Hope that holds up.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man, thats a lot of water. I imagine some of those houses in the middle of Bar X already got water by now. Hope you dodge the bullet bud.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

521 @ 523 is starting to go under too. That's almost 5 miles from the river as the crow flies. I helped a friend of a friend get some horses out on CR34 (Harris Reservoir Road) It's bad folks.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Man, thats a lot of water. I imagine some of those houses in the middle of Bar X already got water by now. Hope you dodge the bullet bud.


Me too, man what a helpless feeling. Talked to a couple of buds out there and so far all are dry.....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

BretE said:


> Me too, man what a helpless feeling. Talked to a couple of buds out there and so far all are dry.....


You're right about that helpless feeling; Tuesday after "our" flood had receded, we were no longer locked in, and I started trying to get back into some semblance of a normal life, I was absolutely physically, mentally, and emotionally exhausted; I got better quickly with a good nights sleep (for once), but it certainly takes its toll on you... Hang in there.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Latest view looking down my street..

..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

BretE said:


> Latest view looking down my street..
> 
> ..


creek backing up or something? That doesn't look like any of the river water I've become so familiar with lately..


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

It gets somewhat filtered flowing g through all the grass.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> creek backing up or something? That doesn't look like any of the river water I've become so familiar with lately..


Right now that's mostly bayou water backing up on my street. It gets deeper, it'll have that familiar red tint.....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bearintex said:


> It gets somewhat filtered flowing g through all the grass.


Not like that, it doesn't....


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Stuart said:


> 521 @ 523 is starting to go under too. That's almost 5 miles from the river as the crow flies. I helped a friend of a friend get some horses out on CR34 (Harris Reservoir Road) It's bad folks.


That is oyster creek out of its banks and covering this entire area. The last discussion was that 521 would be closed between Hwy35 and Cr44. It's only heading down stream towards southern Brazoria county and eventually effect Lake Jackson.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Tail'in around said:


> That is oyster creek out of its banks and covering this entire area. The last discussion was that 521 would be closed between Hwy35 and Cr44. It's only heading down stream towards southern Brazoria county and eventually effect Lake Jackson.


No doubt OC is in play. Really the Brazos and Oyster Creek are all one right now in some areas.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Seeing lots of pics from friends in BarX.

Lots of folks with water in their homes...lots with it creeping in on their doorstep.

Looking at the graphs seems to show the river rise itself is near complete....but it's spreading out quickly and water finding its level across a big patch of land. Looks like it will stay up for almost a week.

Hoping for the best for you guys!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

We just came from out there. Our lot is off of mill road. No way to get there via vehicle right now.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've got a little flatbottom and cabin fever...if anyone needs help just holler!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

bearintex said:


> We just came from out there. Our lot is off of mill road. No way to get there via vehicle right now.


How'd you get out?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

98aggie77566 said:


> I've got a little flatbottom and cabin fever...if anyone needs help just holler!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen to you sir.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Richmond, TX gauge have dropped from 1 ft/day to 2 ft/day.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

fishingcacher said:


> Richmond, TX gauge have dropped from 1 ft/day to 2 ft/day.


I don't think that's gonna be enough!....


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

BretE said:


> How'd you get out?


We just have a lot. We were trying to get in to check it out.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

bearintex said:


> We just have a lot. We were trying to get in to check it out.


Gotcha, wife just got in the 521 entrance. I figured all that was under....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I just got a text that they've called a mandatory evac for bar x?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> I've got a little flatbottom and cabin fever...if anyone needs help just holler!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might not be a good idea at this point; when we were at the same point last weekend, the sheriff crew on one of the airboats told me their worst problem right then was boat traffic, "DIY rescue teams" jamming up the narrow pathways through bar ditches, etc..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> I just got a text that they've called a mandatory evac for bar x?


I figure water is running in my house right about now.....from all the reports I've gotten....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Sorry to hear that...


Guess things could be worse. I have another house and insurance. I'm amazed at the people I know out there that don't have flood insurance.....


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

BretE said:


> Guess things could be worse. I have another house and insurance. I'm amazed at the people I know out there that don't have flood insurance.....


That's crazy! I assume their houses must be paid for.

The last time this happened was 25 years ago....I guess folks have already forgotten or just not aware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> That's crazy! I assume their houses must be paid for.
> 
> The last time this happened was 25 years ago....I guess folks have already forgotten or just not aware.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, the last time THIS happened down there wasn't 25 years ago; it was 1957. That's one thing that was painfully evident up here; there's lots of people, myself included, that remember '91 and '94, and a handful that remember '57, but nobody around here was around the last time the water got as high as it did last week: that was 103 years ago. A lot of people got complacent and figured they were okay just adding a little bit to the '90's numbers as per the forecasts and assuming they would be fine, but never really knew just how huge of a difference an extra few feet makes once it comes out of the banks. Add that simple unknown to all the different factors that have changed since then; a butt load more concrete, a channelizing levee system just downriver from Richmond, etc...; this is really new ground for everyone.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, the last time THIS happened down there wasn't 25 years ago; it was 1957. That's one thing that was painfully evident up here; there's lots of people, myself included, that remember '91 and '94, and a handful that remember '57, but nobody around here was around the last time the water got as high as it did last week: that was 103 years ago. A lot of people got complacent and figured they were okay just adding a little bit to the '90's numbers as per the forecasts and assuming they would be fine, but never really knew just how huge of a difference an extra few feet makes once it comes out of the banks. Add that simple unknown to all the different factors that have changed since then; a butt load more concrete, a channelizing levee system just downriver from Richmond, etc...; this is really new ground for everyone.


For us....the water hasn't yet made it to 91/94 levels...at least not down river from Brazoria.

It still has another foot or two to make it to those levels.

Folks more familiar with BarX would have to chime in...but I think the levels now are at or maybe just a bit above 91/94.

I drove down 521 from 35 to Brazoria. Water on the BarX side is at road level and beginning to spill over in places. Anywhere there is a culvert going under the road...water is POURING through to find a level on the east side.

I guess the water coming under the road will eventually make its way towards Oyster Creek...may have a continuous body of water at some point?

It's crazy...lots and lots of water, and lots of folks going through tough times.

Prayers for everyone!

Pardon the audio...I ain't no narrator 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

They're 1-2' above at Rosharon measurement. I watched some video from the 92' flood of BarX. I knew it was gonna be bad but my lots stayed dry back then and I built up several feet. I thought I had a pretty good chance to make it but left so I wouldn't get stranded out there. Looks like I'm not gonna make it.....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, that's one thing that any landowner needs to do in this; take pictures every chance you get, with time stamps. You can compare it to the river gauges and be able to tell in the future that at x gage height, this was under water and that wasn't. It's not going to be exact, because water doesn't play that game, but you can ballpark it. I built my place where I did because of my dad's recollection of the '57 flood; didn't quite make it with this one, but I was high enough to avoid significant damage.. I've done everything I can to document this, though, for next time around..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Until the water in the river drops enough to quit overflowing into Oyster Creek it's gonna keep on coming. That's several days away. Lot more flooding still on the way....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear. God bless.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

This chart has me scratching my head...gauge at West Columbia.

How can we not be at even "Minor Flood Stage" given the levels reading now and what we see on the ground?

First I saw of the worst case map....pretty big area to be impacted if that occurs.

Oyster Creek and Jones Creek are becoming as problematic as the main river.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

West Columbia and Brazoria are emergency temporary gauges: there's no history in the data to establish those levels. Looks like they've both been running for four days...

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=08116850

I'm not surprised that the NWS doesn't seem to have their parameters in order on those yet...


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

They are in the process of getting the West Columbia gauge working properly. As always with a mechanical instrument there is a need for calibration or replacement.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tail'in around said:


> They are in the process of getting the West Columbia gauge working properly. As always with a mechanical instrument there is a need for calibration or replacement.


 If you look at the USGS website, it seems to be working well, or at least what you'd expect to see: the NWS just pulls data off of that site, and it looks like theirs isn't quite up to snuff as of yet..


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

BretE said:


> Until the water in the river drops enough to quit overflowing into Oyster Creek it's gonna keep on coming. That's several days away. Lot more flooding still on the way....


where does the Brazos over flow into the creek? Do you know at what river elevation exactly it starts to flow in? I know its around 50'


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

maskale said:


> where does the Brazos over flow into the creek? Do you know at what river elevation exactly it starts to flow in? I know its around 50'


Just north of Harris Reservoir. There is a canal that parallels the east side of the reservoir that dumps into the creek at the same point the siphon pipes do. It starts at about 50.1 I believe.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> West Columbia and Brazoria are emergency temporary gauges: there's no history in the data to establish those levels. Looks like they've both been running for four days...
> 
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=08116850
> 
> I'm not surprised that the NWS doesn't seem to have their parameters in order on those yet...


Thanks for that data and site! The USGS site looks to be in line with what folks are seeing on the ground....probably still need to see flood stages adjusted.

We are currently at 29.6 feet, with the flood stages listed at:
- Minor. 30
- Moderate. 31
- Major. 32

I would put us in the Moderate to Major range already.

We are so fans flat down here that 6" makes a huge difference in the amount of acres impacted.

The trend below is bad....steepening rather than swallowing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> Thanks for that data and site! The USGS site looks to be in line with what folks are seeing on the ground....probably still need to see flood stages adjusted.
> 
> We are currently at 29.6 feet, with the flood stages listed at:
> - Minor. 30
> ...


Play with the date range/output format on that (go to 1 day, and "Table" format) and you can get a better idea of what you're looking at, actual numbers in 15 minute intervals, they're currently updating it about every hour but you can see hourly trends better..


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> That might not be a good idea at this point; when we were at the same point last weekend, the sheriff crew on one of the airboats told me their worst problem right then was boat traffic, "DIY rescue teams" jamming up the narrow pathways through bar ditches, etc..


While I can understand it being a problem, what a great problem to have. We have too many people helping problem, not when is someone going to come help us problem. This just show how many good people we have in this state. I have not seen any reports of major criminal activites going on. I am sure there is some going on, but we have more people asking "what can I do to help", than "what can I steal."


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tennif Shoe said:


> While I can understand it being a problem, what a great problem to have. We have too many people helping problem, not when is someone going to come help us problem. This just show how many good people we have in this state. I have not seen any reports of major criminal activites going on. I am sure there is some going on, but we have more people asking "what can I do to help", than "what can I steal."


 Our county sheriff's department is making a HECK of an effort right now: one seriously pervasive presence everywhere in the area, just to make sure no looting or anything similar happens as people come back home or to what's left of home: It may have been easier to just lock the place down at any incoming roadway, but it seems they're really going out of their way to just learn who belongs here and making sure we can take care of our business as we need to. I've been really proud of their efforts over the last week, and made a few more LE friends as a result... Kudos to the WCSO...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thieves were run off by FBSO last weekend. The were prowling like hyenas. Good job by the LEO's.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I just wanna see the BarX level start dropping, I'm way too close.....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dude that's not good. I guess you got everything out or off the ground? 

Best of luck to you man and here's hoping it starts going down.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> I just wanna see the BarX level start dropping, I'm way too close.....


You should be good so long as you don't have any shoreline burners. 

Seriously, hope thats as bad as it gets. Best of luck to you and the other folks out there.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> Dude that's not good. I guess you got everything out or off the ground?
> 
> Best of luck to you man and here's hoping it starts going down.


Thanks, Ima find out how good my insurance is if it gets in.....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You should be good so long as you don't have any shoreline burners.
> 
> Seriously, hope thats as bad as it gets. Best of luck to you and the other folks out there.


Some game wardens live out there. I hear they're keeping a close eye on things. Hope they don't wake me......


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

BretE said:


> Some game wardens live out there. I hear they're keeping a close eye on things. Hope they don't wake me......


I hope not too. God bless


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The Brazos was dropping about 1 ft/day at Richmond. It is now dropping 1.5/ft/day


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Hempstead is 43 feet now.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Rosharon has crested and already going down. Look like West Columbia should crest in a couple of days and the gauge height has flattened.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Has the water started receding at Bar X yet?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bret - did you make it?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> Bret - did you make it?


From the pics I was sent I made it with about 6-8" to spare.....I'm really hoping no boats came by and put a wake in my house. It wouldn't have taken much. Wife's boss flew it yesterday and my outside lights were still on so I guess I didn't lose power. I have a lot a fish in the freezer along with a killer brisket I cooked awhile back, quartered and vacuum sealed ......I was saving that bad boy for a special occasion.....

I received a pic yesterday and it looks like a waste mgmt dumpster floated into my front yard.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The anchor must have gave way on that dumpster... . Glad your house is OK.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The anchor must have gave way on that dumpster... . Glad your house is OK.


Thanks a lot Blake but I'm waiting to see it up close before I'll begin to feel relieved. And even then I have a lot of friends with water in their house. It's almost a bittersweet victory even if I do get out unscathed. I really feel for those that weren't lucky. Monday morning I was convinced I had 2-3' of water in my house. That's one of the sickest, most helpless feelings there is......


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I hear you about bittersweet. Hopefully it works out OK for everyone affected. Mother Nature can be a cruel biotch for sure.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Is that a 100 year flood plain? We are off fm121 in Rosharon on chocolate by the **** farmers and had no water yet still need FEMA insurance. Heck I just got back from baiting hog traps. Seem like we covered up in swine from the floods. Just in time for Ramadan

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Flood*

I am in the 100 yr Flood plain with elevation of 34' and have 18" water in my house and total loss, I would recommend no matter where you are at to keep flood insurance, I know of several homes in the 500 yr flood plan that are wet as well.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

No water in my house. Did get about a foot in my barn but the fridge out there is still running so I came out pretty well to say the least....


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I made it out pretty close to my lot. Close enough to see the water line on the trees. Looks to be about 40" or so above grade. Gonna have to move a lot of dirt!


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

Been out of state 2 weeks...

Would be coming 288 S
CR 45 across 
521
35
521 towards Brazoria 

Are those roads back open yet? Will be heard that way early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

That way is open.


----------

